# لو عايز فلوس ادخل بجد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!صور



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

عايزين فلوس

بس لازم تعدو المراحل دى

1
خش الممر ده









22
2222
2222222


قربنا نوصل


$$$$$

$$$$

$$$$

$$$

$$

$$

$


افتح الباب







33333
333
33
3

خلاص  وصلنا
خدوا اللى  انتو عايزينوا







خلاص شوفتوا الفلوس  
كل واحد يقولي بقي هيعمل بيها ايه  ؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*حلوة يا سامح

شكرا ليك*​


----------



## semosemo (29 نوفمبر 2009)

انا عاوزة حبة صغيرة 10000000000000000000000000000000000000جنيه بس


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بس بس انت /انتي /تاأمرو ههههههههههههههههههههه

ثواني يكون المبلغ عندك


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
رووووعه
شكرا

دى فلوس مزوره

ههههههه​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه مزوره ربنا يسامحك انا فلوسي مزوره ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## twety (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*ايوة مزورة*
*انا مع النهيسى فى رائيه*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههه
انا مع النهيسى وتويتى 
مزوره 
بس اهى فلوس ليها تصريفه بردوا 
بس هاتهم:t30:​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عايزة مبلغ بسيط اجيب سندوتش فول 
100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس شوية صغيرين جدا


----------



## روماني زكريا (30 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا معايا فلوس 2000  جنيه حلوين احسن من الفلوس المزوره الي تودينا السجن​


----------



## tonyturboman (1 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ترى يطلعوا كام
اكتر من الف جنيه؟


----------



## كوك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*لاء يا عم انا عايز فلوس مصريه *

*مليش دعوه*

*هههههههههه*
*تسلم ايدك*
*يا باشا*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (7 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه  جميلة قوى ياسامح ربنا معاك


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جميلة اوى 
انا عايزة بس ييجة 5000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
جنية بس


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد مزورة هههه​


----------



## waliedmario (15 أكتوبر 2010)

[blackالرب لى راعى فلا يعوزنى شى]


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## انريكي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ممكن اخذ مبلغ صغير

عشان اتجوز

هههههههههه

تسلم ايدك

الرب يباركك


----------

